# Help me understand



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's quote from a guy in Iowa that claims to be an expert in Bobcat pelts and calling and shooting predators...although I don't think he has ever called in one Bobcat nor trapped one!

"Ironically a couple of us have talked about november, december, and january bobcats we've handled in Iowa, including talking to a taxidermist that does a number of iowa cats every year, and the missouri type cats we have in iowa don't get much thicker later into the season, certainly not enough to wait on, especially not if earlier fur prices are expected to be higher than later prices. Western cats are a different story, but we don't have western cats here...

So believe what you want of what you read on the internet, there's more inaccurate than accurate information out there, cut your season shorter, don't take what early and late prices are expected to be into account, there's only one person you could hurt if you're wrong. "

Tell me whets makes a person act like this? I just don't get it?

I no longer post on this website, because I was booted because I finally told the moderators they need to do a better job of policing. The site rules state you cannot say anything about the moderators,

In fact one who is a woman post things that not only offends me, but when I showed it to my wife she felt he actions offend women in general. Such things as God treats her better because she's a woman hunter.

Help me men and women understand this people on the internet a little better. I say this as when I was brought up you spoke the truth and walked life's path with integrity.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That guy is way out in left field, I just stay away from those sites.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Prime example of why I keep coming back to this site instead of others. People are treated well here and the moderators do an excellent job to keep things running smoothly. I know it can seem like a thankless job, but I just want to say thank you for all the hard work that our moderators do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully I can speak for the three of us. Thank you Jon.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll thank you for the kind words too Jon.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And me also.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...

After yesterday family gathering, Predator Talk reminds me allot of a Holiday Family get together. Not all relatives get along but they have respect for each other. That's a rare thing in this world of me, me, me. A big Iowa famers pat on the back to the mods and site owners!

Remember...coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> That guy is way out in left field, I just stay away from those sites.


Now the on Iowa Sportsman forum he is telling people how he must use Google Maps before he goes out. Amazing what people will tell others to do to profess their lack of ability to call coyotes"

"That said, I use google maps HEAVILY. Before taking the field I look the map over, both on google maps and google earth (show topography) and in the field I'll also pull the google maps up on my phone with the gps location service active and review the layout, where I think a critter will come from, where I need to have the caller pointed, where my wind is going, where a coyote will circle based on that wind, etc etc etc. Sometimes I'll catch something standing there I didn't notice at home on the computer, given how the land rolls, etc. "


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

diferent strokes for diferent folks. if they want to google a map, who cares . lots of folks do silly things I don't bother with. such as ,camo , sent block, pillers to cushion their backsides, ect... some folks can't find their way back to their pickup without the help of a GPS . some are afraid to hike without a companion or a cellphone. jus cause I don't bother with it all, or agree wit it, don't make it wrong. if that's what floats der boat more power to em.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of holes in that statement, I don't use google maps, gps, cell phone etc., nothing wrong with those that do - but - it's a whole different world with boots on the ground, hunting and bush exp. comes with time spent in the field and adjusting to changing circumstances.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> After yesterday family gathering, Predator Talk reminds me allot of a Holiday Family get together. Not all relatives get along but they have respect for each other. That's a rare thing in this world of me, me, me. A big Iowa famers pat on the back to the mods and site owners!
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

kiyote...

you and I are alike in some ways,I never understood cammo or scent blocker. I never understood this analysis of calling either. Just go out sit down with the wind that left to right (right to left) and call. Its pretty easy if you ask me. Either they come in or they don't. If you do scouting ahead of time, doesn't matter where you plant your ass, as long as they hear the sound and its the correct sound for the region.

What you said adds fodder to the feeder and makes me see people nowadays more and more like lemmings jumping off a cliff, ( here in Iowa I call them sheep) in that once something is started most just blindly follow.

Your words also make me realize more and more; as I am get older, I am becoming more crotchety and more vocal. I knew this day would come. hahahha I wonder if ol Doc Booth makes an anti crotchety pill? Thanks for kicking me is the ass (where my brain is) and waking me up...your right it really doesn't matter what people do as they will do it anyway in this world or narcissist. All I am doing is bitching much about nothing!

remember...coyotes cant fly

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol it's all good. I'm a crotchety ol bastud myself. beetchin about nothing is what folks do best.

folks will do what folks will do.no sense getting worked up about it. actually I find the entire human condition to be absurd, ammusing and entertaining.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I especially find the raping, exploitation and abuse of our outdoor heritage the most disturbing. Greed is killing hunting and fishing!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

GREED IS KILLING HUMANITY! DON'T SWEAT THE LIL STUFF ,IT'S GONNA WORK OUT.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. are you preaching? bring it home brother!

actually this thread is about betchun boat nuthin!I thought we had established that.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Both of you please stop! And heres why....

Short223 ...I am the biggest heathen on this planet as I seldom go to church as its always scared me. However when it comes to our nation I am reminded of this. In God We Trust is presented to each individual I give a dollar bill to. Also we swear to God when we serve in the military, accept public positions and appear in our courts. So in most ways as US citizens we live religion.

Kiyote,,,to some however putting up a photo as you did usually will be greeted with judgment. Despite we live in a country of God, religion is very personal and to show such a photo may be interpreted as pushing your beliefs on other persons beliefs. In other words you invaded another's sacred space.

Either way your both great people, and I respect you both.

Remember...coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ok last post out of respect. only food for thought and actually goes with topic, nothing we will ever do, on this earth, in our lifetimes will not be offensive to someone.I cannot help if my actions are offensive to some but one can choose to ignore what is offensive to them. politically correct I am not, nor will I ever be.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on. Guy might be a jack wagon but heck we all can be, I just ignore people I feel are BSing me...... I expect you all to do the same when you view me as being a BSer..... Which probably happens everytime I post :smile: or open my mouth.

Plus usually workout in the end, just take a look at my hero Amsdorf (need a laugh look up amsdorf banned in google lol)..... He tried to ruin one of my favorite sites (Culver's shooting page) ended up ticking off the moderator by correcting him and got himself the ban hammer. Play stupid games get stupid prizes I guess lol


----------

